# Hot blood stuck with a cold fish, wtd?



## RC-2017 (Mar 22, 2010)

An issue I've been having with my wife- I'm finding myself wanting to explore sex in more and more ways, and in the end I doubt there's a limit to where I'd lick if she'd let me.

Therein lies the problem- her idea of a wild time is using two positions, or three. She never liked oral, and won't consider anything to do with her ass(which puts a mighty crimp in my liking to 69). 

I wouldn't mind some advice, commiseration, or whatever about now.


----------



## RC-2017 (Mar 22, 2010)

She actually mentioned in another thread(my wife, photo ninja) one of the things I wish I could do for her is lick her ass, like full on lick.

My idea of 69 means everything from navel to asscrack gets attention, preferably with her on top.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Getting a good sex game can also be a fun way of exploring new ideas and positions and such. I cant remember the name of the one we have at our house- ill have to check- but man does it have some CRAZY stuff u guys can do together and have fun. Plus theres different levels (starting at 10- up to 80) the higher the number the more intense/kinky....... its fun because u try to get the most points possible to win- but in doing so u get to have an amazing time


----------



## RC-2017 (Mar 22, 2010)

An update- I think I got the thaw I wanted.  I tired making a game out of it, and she went for it. Much more so than I thought. With time and patience I may just get the kinky firebreathing hell***** I crave her to be.


----------

